# Plugging Fresh Water overflow - any issues? Royale 1996



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi. 

We have a 1996 Royale 590 and every time i fill up the fresh water and drive anywhere, we end up loosing 15 to 20 litres (3 showers worth!  ) out of the overflow pipe.

our last van (Autohomes Highlander 3) had no overflow pipe and when it was full of water, it just flowed out of the filler - simples  

Can I assume that the filler neck etc is water tight? so if I put a stop-valve on the overflow pipe, I could safely fill it to the brim, like the last van?

We're off for 6 weeks worth of wild camping in the Pyrenees and need as much fresh water as possible, as we usually camp near the summet's and water is scarce. (We already have an extra 40L butt behind the passenger seat and umpteen 5L water bottles stashed around but in some places we can be 10 days or so, 20 miles from a fill up place.)

I can't see an issue, in theory but would appreciate any feedback from Swift or anyone who has done the same mod.

many thanks


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The overflow also acts as a breather. If you block it off you might find that the pump will have a problem pumping due to a negative pressure in the tank.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Double-Entendre said:


> 15 to 20 litres (3 showers worth!  )


 If we are short of water I boil a kettle (1ltr) and add a bit cold. A full body and hair wash done, so thats about 4ltrs instead of 15/20. Can you extend the overflow and raise it a bit higher, might work?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the same on my previous van, and like someone said, the breather may allow the pump to 'breath' when drawing water. That could be overcome with a one-way little valve on the tank.
What does concern me and would not be permitted in a domestic situation, if water can flow out, dirt can flow in.
I do not know your van, or the internal layout of the plumbing or how accessible it is but based upon what I just said, I would want to eliminate the possibility of dirt getting into your drinking water.
Alan


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

does the filler cap not have a relief value in. My van had a sealed tank without a overflow and we never had a problem with a vacumn.


Derek


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

You would also get air trying to escape when you drove up to your lovely sounding camp at altitude, but as long as you let the tank breathe on arrival? Down again when empty would be worse, with more air to adjust to a lower pressure and trying to suck the tank sides in unless you unblocked it prior to descent?

If you are really that worried about only 20 litres, (which is from an arbitrary volume of water determined by the camper manufacturer, rather than your actual need for your time there?), you could have a few water bladders sitting on the floor, or just bottles bought from the last shop you come across as you drive the last section. Once there you can add it to the tank to save clutter, but as you now won't be driving it won't come out? Bladders won't be as dangerous as a rigid container if something bad happened while driving? Both the bladders below have good straps for securing in transit.

MSR Dromedery bladders are really tough but not cheap, and you can screw on an MSR drinking tube to any of the black ones, making it a more sensibly sized Camelbak type thing for driving or rucksack use. We have a 10l and a 6l, with one drinking tube, and an in-line filter like the second link, both available from lots of places of course!

http://www.completeoutdoors.co.uk/MSR-Dromedary-Hydration-Bag-2L_slash_4L_slash_6L_slash_10L

http://www.completeoutdoors.co.uk/a...line+filter&osCsid=uijb2m9djbfdl6v5dl8pm5o3o1

I bought the filter to take away the taste I always got from Camelbaks after a while, which is less of a problem with the MSR, and not at all with Platypus. Its lasted almost 3 years of almost daily use, the last few weeks 6 litres emptied by just me every day  I did buy a spare one, but haven't used it yet.

If you google Swiss army 20l water bladder you should find someone selling some, which will be cheaper than MSR, are super tough, but may not be new. Ours was not, but after about 10 years of our use its still fine other than needing to filter what comes out, ie through the above little thing, when you drink it. For washing, the odd bit of rubber coming out doesn't matter. The tap in the lid is good, but its a heavy lump when full so needs hanging up really unless you just dump it in the tank. We now carry 20l of spare water, as we broke down a while ago, and ended up without camper power so couldn't get the last bit easily out of the tank when we did actually need to.

http://www.survivalinstinctuk.co.uk/products/Swiss-Army-20ltr-Water-Carrier.html

Baby wipes may also save having a shower at all every now and then?

I'm sure I saw an advert for dessicated water a while back which will save a lot of space, but I don't seem to able to find it now 

Hopefully of some use. Have a fab trip!

Jason


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

My 115 dumps loads of water during driving, so I fill up let it drain until it stops coming out of the overflow then plug it for the journey , then remove the plug and keep it in the gas bottle locker.

not thought about dirt getting in but I am sure that this was taken into account when the tanks were designed !!
john


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I put a small hosepipe spray nozzle on my autotrail and just shut it of when tank was full and only opened it when filling, never had any problem with the pump or driving in the pyrennes. 


Peter.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

rowley said:


> The overflow also acts as a breather. If you block it off you might find that the pump will have a problem pumping due to a negative pressure in the tank.


Doubt my filler cap strays much from the normal...

and it has a little hole in that can be blown/ sucked through,so i m assuming the pump wouldnt have a problem with negative pressure....

Oh the irony, if the overflow pipe was there simply to let the air out so you can fill the tank fully.....
And then drive off and loose the 20 l extra it allowed you to put in !!!!

Edit.. couldnt help myself, stripped cap down and there s no valve inside and the hole is simply to allow air into the tank !


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Had the same trouble with my Knaus first roundabout after filling up dumped loads a water so I decided to silicone a piece of plastic pipe to the underside of the tank where the overflow comes out .I then fitted a tap at the end of the plastic pipe and fixed it to the underside of the outside skirt.
Now I open the tap when filling and when the water overflows let the excess drain and the close the tap ….presto now dumbping on corners or roundabouts -
The outside lockable filler has a breather tube so no problem with a vacuum build up in the tank.

The previous owner put a cork in the over flow but this meant removing the seat cushions and removing the internal tank cap every time you filled up.

So far the mod .is fine

Brian


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a friend with a '96 Swift with the same problem. He corked his overflow and can fill until it runs out of the filler pipe without any problem whatsoever.

JohnW


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I fitted a piece of dishwasher hose to my overflow as the rubber end fitted perfectley on the tank the other end was fitted to a small drain tap. I open the tap to fill and then just leave it closed the rest of the time.


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> I have a friend with a '96 Swift with the same problem. He corked his overflow and can fill until it runs out of the filler pipe without any problem whatsoever.
> 
> JohnW


Just what I wanted to hear John, fanx.

I've just added a very posh "Push-fit" stop valve to the overflow pipe and although I've gotta move the bench seat to access it (Which will be never - unless the filler neck starts to leak, in which case I'll fill her up untill the overflow runs and then turn the stop valve whilst we drive) it should do the trick.

Many thanks to all the commenters who helped.


----------

